# fuel pump problem



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

anybody have problems with the fuel pump or fuel pump relay? i have an intermitent fuel problem when starting. when i turn the key to here if the fuel pump comes on it doesnt. and after i hit on the fuel pump cover and disconnect and connect the fuel pump connector the fuel pump starts to work. im 95% sure its the fuel pump but im just wondering if anybody had any problems with there fuel pump. and im thinking if it is the fuel pump the oem one is only $60 and for the wahlbro its only $100.


----------

